

Ask HN: Who's Hiring Interns - tkahn6

Hi HN! Who's hiring interns?<p>Please include:<p>* Company<p>* Location<p>* Are you willing to relocate potential interns?<p>* What does your company do?<p>* What technologies are involved?<p>* Length of internship and period (Summer, Fall, etc.)<p>* Paid/Unpaid<p>If anyone is looking for a developer with C, Python, Javascript, and Haskell experience, my email is in my profile.<p>Thanks HN
======
JoachimSchipper
Wait for the monthly hiring thread (last one at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3060221>, see the "whoishiring" account
for details), look for "INTERN".

